# Yiliquan Question



## CHStudent (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone could tell me about Yiliquan.  I'm not too familiar with CMA, but I live in Omaha (where Sifu Starr teaches) and am interested in this style.  I understand that it combines xingyiquan, taijiquan, and baguazhang, but I don't know much about those styles either.

What I'm looking for seems to change somewhat over time.  I'm first and foremost interested in the system being effective for self-defense, though I think most systems CAN be effective in this regard.  I am mostly looking for a system and teacher that I can grow with.

I've read many threads about choosing a style and understand that most folks seem to agree that the instructor matters more than the style.  I also haven't observed a class yet, but will in the near future.

What are your thoughts on Yiliquan?  Have any of you been a student of Sifu Starr?

Respectfully,
Brad


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2011)

Sifu Starr use to post here 

As to Yiliquan, I never trained it so I do not really know but I do feel that Sifu Starr is legit and that he would be a good guy to train with and his CMA background is pretty solid as well.

Go check out a class. talk with Sifu Starr. Also he has a few books out you may want to take a look at and then decide from there


----------

